# Wifi Nintendo DS avec Airport Mac



## HImac in touch (21 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour bonjour, 

heureux possésseur d'une Nintendo DS ,'jai commandé Mario Kart DS pour le recevoir le jour de sa sortie nationale le 25 Novembre. Et grâce à Mario Kart DS je vais pouvoir jouer Online contre des joueurs du monde entier gratuitement. 

Voilà donc ma question   : Je suis connecté en Ethernet entre mon PC et mon MAC j'ai donc ma connection à l'aide de la connection Ethernet, cependant on ne peut se connecter au online de la ds qu'en WIFI et comme j'ai un Airport sur mon iMac G5 mais qui n'est pas actif pour ma connection internet, je me demande si y'aurais pas un moyen que je me connecte en wifi avec ma nds sur mon Airport sachant que ma connection est en Ethernet.

Voilà j'espère que vous avez compris    

Merci d'avance ^^


----------



## HImac in touch (22 Novembre 2005)

Personne ?? O_O , ca serait la première fois que les Macusers seraient sans réponse ??


----------



## Tiko (25 Novembre 2005)

Hello !
Je me posait la meme question et je pense savoir comment faire.. mais je n'ai pas eu confirmation que ca marchait... Voici donc la théorie...
Un mac équipé d'un airport extreme et aillant une connection à internet via usb ou ethernet peut diffuser internet via wifi... Pour cela il faut aller dans "préférences system", puis dans "partage"... Va dans l'onglet "internet"... Sellectionne ethernet dans le menu déroulant pour "connexion depuis :" et coche "airbort" pour "aux ordinateurs via"...

Une fois cela fait, clique sur démarrer et ton ordinateur va fonctionner comme une borne airport et diffuser internet via un raiseau créé par ton mac en wifi...

Ca, c'est comment diffuser du wifi avec ton mac, reste à savoir si la DS saura s'y connecter, et si oui, elle saura retrouver son server nintendo grace à cette connexion...

On est le 25, tu l'as déja peut etre ton jeu.. si tu pouvais me confirmer que ca marche ou pas ce serai cool !

a plus


----------



## Chû_Totoro (25 Novembre 2005)

Ca marche jusqu'à ce que la DS dise : "impossible d'obtenir une adresse IP"


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Novembre 2005)

Chû_Totoro a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche jusqu'à ce que la DS dise : "impossible d'obtenir une adresse IP"



Peut -être que l'on atteint le nombre maximum d'adresses IP allouer   . Heuresement que y 'a l'IPV6  


Je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu c'est abusé   saeté de alapage qui l'envoit le jour de sa sortie donc moi qui les envoyé chez moi je devrais ptet attendre la semaine prochaine c'est abusé j 'en ai marre des délais d'attente à la ... .



Concernant le WIFI , y a pas une configuration à faire sur la ds ou le MAC , doit surement y avoir une solution....


----------



## Chû_Totoro (25 Novembre 2005)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Peut -être que l'on atteint le nombre maximum d'adresses IP allouer   . Heuresement que y 'a l'IPV6
> 
> 
> Je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu c'est abusé   saeté de alapage qui l'envoit le jour de sa sortie donc moi qui les envoyé chez moi je devrais ptet attendre la semaine prochaine c'est abusé j 'en ai marre des délais d'attente à la ... .
> ...


Ben moi c'est alapage aussi et je l'ai eu ce matin 
Et l'Ipv6 c'est pas de là que vient mon problème ?


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Novembre 2005)

Chû_Totoro a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi c'est alapage aussi et je l'ai eu ce matin
> Et l'Ipv6 c'est pas de là que vient mon problème ?



C est surement parce que je l ai précommander "que" en début cette semaine je passe après tout le monde :'(  

L'IPV6 c'est le nouveau protocole qui apporte beaucoup plus de nouvelles adresses IP je ne crois pas que cela soit le problème ....après je ne suis pas encore un grand spécialiste dessus 

Si tu pouvais essayer de m'en dire plus je pourrais peut être essayer de voir ce qui pourrait bloquer


----------



## Chû_Totoro (25 Novembre 2005)

Ben pour commencer j'ai un Mini Mac avec airport dessus.
J'ai activé le partage de la connection internet.
Je lance la configuration auto sur la DS :
Elle trouve le Mini et m'annonce qu'il y a une clef WEP (normal)...je la rentre et la DS enregistre les paramètres de connection.
Elle lance un test de connection et peu de temps après me met : "Impossible d'obtenir une adresse IP; lacez vous à portée du point d'accès ou vérifiez les paramètres DHCP"

Mais mes paramètres DHCP sont en auto donc c'est bon non ?

Edit : Sinon dans la config DS on peut modifier manuellement l'@ IP les DNS, l'@ MAC, la clef WEP, la passerelle etc.
Mais moi je sais pas quoi rentrer dans tous ces champs là en manuel


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Novembre 2005)

Chû_Totoro a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour commencer j'ai un Mini Mac avec airport dessus.
> J'ai activé le partage de la connection internet.
> Je lance la configuration auto sur la DS :
> Elle trouve le Mini et m'annonce qu'il y a une clef WEP (normal)...je la rentre et la DS enregistre les paramètres de connection.
> ...



Tu es connecté à partir de quel modem ?? ( c 'ets un routeur ?? ) peut -être faut -il que tu enregistres ta DS sur ton routeur afin qu'il puisse en prendre compte qu'elle veut ta connection , mais tu n'es pas vraiment en WIFI donc .... essaye toujours ça mais bon.....

Peut -être aussi qu'il faut que tu crées une adresse IP fixe ( c'est à dire tu donnes une adresse IP qui ne change pas pour ton MAC ), ou que tu tranformes ton MAC , en routeur. Je n'ai pas la machine sous les yeux donc je ne peux pas savoir... mais dès que je l'ai j'essaye et te dit le problème ou plutôt ce qu'il faut faire


----------



## Tiko (26 Novembre 2005)

Hello ! J'ai craqué, je me le suis acheté !
Je viens (après de multiples tentatives...lol) de réussir à me connecter online
Alors, dans mes parametres airport j'ai mi : 

IP: 10.0.2.1

sous-réseau: 255.255.255.0

Router: 10.0.2.1

Server DNS: 10.0.2.1

Par contre j'ai du configurer manuellement ma DS sans quoi ca marchait pas j'ai mi : 

adresse ip : 10.0.2.2

masque sous réseau : 255.255.255.0

Passerelle : 10.0.2.1

DNS préféré : 10.0.2.1

DNS auxiliaire... j'ai laissé 0.0.0.0

Normalement ca marche !

A bientot online ! (Mon pseudo c'est le meme qu'ici... Tiko)

VrrRRRRRrrooooOOÔÔÔÔOOOooooooMMMMmmmm !!!!!


----------



## savon (26 Novembre 2005)

Merci Tiko; grâce à toi je viens de mettre fin à des heures de galère. 


Je m'éclate trop


----------



## iota (26 Novembre 2005)

Salut.



			
				HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Peut -être que l'on atteint le nombre maximum d'adresses IP allouer   . Heuresement que y 'a l'IPV6


Rien à voir... 
C'est juste qu'il n'y a pas de serveur DHCP pour affecter une adresse IP à la DS.
C'est pour cela qu'il faut l'attribuer à la main pour que ça fonctionne (voir le post de Tiko).

@+
iota


----------



## HImac in touch (26 Novembre 2005)

Lol désolé j ai voulu joué mon savant  , moi ca marche depuis ma livebox apres on verra si ca marche chez moi en ethernet , mon pseudo c est Shigeru , a très bientot


----------



## Duke Fleed (26 Novembre 2005)

ben moi ca marche pas

j'ai activé airport ( j'utilise un modem usb sans routeur) et quand je rentre tous les parametres j'ai un message d'erreur sur la ds
je crois que  c' est la cle WEP qui me pose probleme
quelqu'un peut m'aider en me guidant un peu sur comment obtenir une cle WEP valable?
merci


----------



## Chû_Totoro (26 Novembre 2005)

Il faut que tu définisses toi même la clef dans tes paramètres airport et tu mets la même dans la DS.
Par contre je comprends pas moi je suis obligé de coupé le coupe-feu pour jouer ?!?
Y'a pas un truc que j'aurais zapper ?
Merci


----------



## Duke Fleed (26 Novembre 2005)

marche pas
tout essayé
cle wep 128, cle 48
toujours erreur 51300 a la tentative de connexion
mais quand je demande a la ds de detecter le mac il me l'affiche bien mais avec un trousseau rouge a cote, est-ce que j'ai oublié de desactiver quelque chose ou au contraire d'activer quelque chose

help
merci


----------



## HImac in touch (27 Novembre 2005)

D'ici à que l'on commence à voir des joueurs qui trichent, y'a pas 10 ans 

Bon sinon si vous connaissez des goodies ou des trucs sympa à voir avec MarioKart DS (je parle à mettre sur la DS ou des programmes pour créer un plus bel emblème ou quellque chose d'autre...) n'hésitez pas .

Je ne parle pas des fond d'écran pour PC


----------



## Tiko (27 Novembre 2005)

Duke Fleed a dit:
			
		

> marche pas, tout essayé



Yop !
Tu di que tu activé ton airport mais ca ne suffit pas... Il faut que tu définisse ton mac comme routeur wifi airport... Il faut aller dans les préférences system et dans partage.. tu va dans l'onglet internet.. Pour ton cas, il faut que tu partage ta connexion depuis USB vers airport... clique sur démarrer en t'assurant que ton airport est bien activé et hop ! Tu diffuse le net via wifi.. Après tu rentre les données airport que j'ai donné plus haut et ca devrait marcher


----------



## Chû_Totoro (27 Novembre 2005)

Et il faut aussi autoriser partage web dans l'onglet service et coupe feu


----------



## Duke Fleed (27 Novembre 2005)

MERCI POUR VOS RÉPONSES ! VRAIMENT SYMPA

mais...ca marche toujours pas:rose: 
j'ai toujours l'erreur 51300 qui s' affiche
maintenant la DS voit le mac comme accessible ( le cadenas est ouvert)
je crée un reseau sur le mac ,j'affiche les options , je coche cryptage WEPet je crée un clé 128 bits avec une sequence de treize chiffres
l'icone airport change alors 
dans la DS je rentre le nom de mon reseau dans l'onglet ssid et la cle wep que j'ai crée
puis tous les autres  parametres 
et ca marche pas


----------



## rok (27 Novembre 2005)

bon voila je pense prendre une clé que j'ai trouvé et qui a ete tester et a obtenu d'exelent resultat http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000E5SF4/kelkoo-consumable-21/ref%3Dnosim/171-4939548-8809053 sa marche sur mac et pc mais faut le dernier drivers aussi http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/15997 qui sont en francais et sont indispensables penser vous que sa peut marcher ?


----------



## Duke Fleed (28 Novembre 2005)

personne pour m'expliquer comment rentrer la cle WEP?
dans le fichier partage, on a accès a des options airport faut-il modifier quelque chose ici?
ensuite quand on crée un reseau, faut il afficher les options et ainsi activer le cryptage WEP
faut-il alors une cle 40 ou 128 bits et quels sont les caracteres à employer pour taper le mot de passe?
et quel cle wep est alors à entrer dans la ds? le mot de passe utilise pour créer le reseau?

merci et désolé si je suis soulant...


----------



## HImac in touch (28 Novembre 2005)

Je suis de retour chez moi , j'ai fait les manipulations que je devais faire j'ai enlever le firewall MAC , et quand j'essaye un est de connection ca me met erreur 52101 "Une connexion au point d'accès est en cours mais il est impossible de se connecter au serveur . Vérifiez les paramètres et la connexion Internet .  Normalement quand j'étais connecté avec la laliveox , j'avais juste à appuyer sur le bouton association en dessous de la livebox et ca marchait mais là je n'ai qu'un modem tout simple te donc je n'ai aucun bouton. Le pire c'est que la connexion se fait bien en plus j'ai trois barres de reception du WIFI. 

Aussi lors de la configuration de Airport je n'ai pas mis de clé wep non plus sur ma nds donc j'ai un cadenas ouvert. 


Qu'est ce que j'ai oublié que dois je faire


----------



## rok (28 Novembre 2005)

en fait si une personne a reussi un petit tuto detaillé complet serait bien svp


----------



## HImac in touch (28 Novembre 2005)

J'ai réussi , alors bah pour le tuto en faite vous devez retirer le firewall oui , et mettre bien les adresses IP donné avant. Aucune clé wep n'est à mettre en tout cas moi j'en ai pas mis , perséverez au bout d un moment ca va marcher


----------



## Duke Fleed (28 Novembre 2005)

ca y est....


----------



## rok (28 Novembre 2005)

tu a juste suivi ce qu'on avais dit ? si oui c parfait merci


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Novembre 2005)

Par contre je n'ai réussi qu'une seule fois à me connecter , donc je ne sais pas si c'était le serveur qui merdait ou si c'était moi , on verra ca demain


----------



## Duke Fleed (29 Novembre 2005)

merci tout le monde pour les conseils
ca connecte tout le temps
un vrai plaisir!!!
 

sinon pas besoin de cle WEP d'autres choses
j'avais juste oublié d'appuyer sur "démarrer" dans le partage via airport.... :rose: 
des fois je me fais honte....:rose: 
mais la ca fonce !!!


----------



## rok (29 Novembre 2005)

heu avec le machin live box et tous c comme un modem wifi acr j'esite entre un dongle et un modem wifi


----------



## gintec (29 Novembre 2005)

Salut,
Marche pas cette DS,
j'ai une live box relié en ethernet sur un G4,
j'ai un ibook qui marche nickel en wifi,
mais pas la DS, non, elle veut pas,
elle voit bien le SSID de la live box
j'ai rentré l'adresse MAC de la DS dans la live box pour l'autoriser a se connecter
j'ai rentré la clé WEP 128 bits (26 chiffres) fournit par la live box
erreur 51300

comprends pas ! quelqu'un dans l'assitance a une soluce?


----------



## iota (29 Novembre 2005)

Salut.



			
				gintec a dit:
			
		

> erreur 51300
> comprends pas ! quelqu'un dans l'assitance a une soluce?


Apparement, c'est un problème de clés WEP invalide (j'invite les possesseurs de DS à consulter ce site qui devrait être disponible en français prochainement, on y trouve la signification des codes d'erreur).
Assures-toi que tu rentres bien la bonne clés.

@+
iota


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Novembre 2005)

rok a dit:
			
		

> heu avec le machin live box et tous c comme un modem wifi acr j'esite entre un dongle et un modem wifi




Bah en faite je dirais que tout dépend du prix et .*si ton modem wifi sera compatible avec le Wifi Nintendo Connection...*


----------



## rok (29 Novembre 2005)

justement apparament ous les modem marche alors que mon dongle ce n'est pas sur (j'ai poster une post sur ce dongle dans ce topic)


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Décembre 2005)

rok a dit:
			
		

> justement apparament ous les modem marche alors que mon dongle ce n'est pas sur (j'ai poster une post sur ce dongle dans ce topic)


 
Bon bah alors prend le moin cher  ( tu parles bien du dongle Nintendo ?? au moins avec lui tu sers de ne pas avoir de problèmes.  ) Sinon si ton modem est compatible et moins cher que la clé usb WIFI de Nintendo-sama alors prend ton modem  

Bon futur délire


----------



## gintec (2 Décembre 2005)

j'ai trouvé la solution a mon problème
pour ceux qui ont une live box sagem connecté en ethernet
rentrer dans la live box / dans les parametrage du reseau sans fil mettre :
canal : 1
mode : 802.11 b+g (le mode 802.11 g ne fonctionne pas avec la DS)
securité WEP (rentré la clé WEP inscrite sur la live box, tout attaché, sans espace ou ":" )
et le tour est joué

Et ne pas oublié de rentrer l'adresse MAC de la DS dans la liste des machines autorisés a se connecter.


----------



## NeMiNgWaY (4 Décembre 2005)

j' ai mac os x 10.3.9, une livebox inventel,et une ds avec mario kart.Jusque là c' est normal.Mon probleme, c'est que je n'arrive pas du tout a me connecter au wifi nontendo, la ds me dit toujours"erreur 51300, impossible de se connecter au point d'acces".

je precise que ma livebox est reliée en ethernet a mon imac, et en wifi avec mon g5.
Aidez moi s'il vous plaît, je commence à péter un cable sachant que j'ai le jeu depuis le jour de la sortie!!!


----------



## NeMiNgWaY (4 Décembre 2005)

en fait, mon problme est plus gros que je ne pensais; quand jactive le partage dans l'onglet internet apres avoir rentré une clé wep bien a moi, la ds trouve l'ordi, mais je dois renter l'ip manuellement.Une fois cela fait, je tente une connection, et cette fois la ds me dit (a peu pres)
"il y a bien un point d'acces, mais impossible d'avoir acces au serveur.étonné je tente de vadrouiller sur le net, et ho! surprise! plus de réseau, et donc plus de connection...
Quand je désactive le paratge, la ds ne trouve plus le point d'acces, mais mon réseau marche, et donc internetr aussi.

QUE DOIS_JE FAIRE?


----------



## rok (1 Janvier 2006)

si une personne ve bien rentrer en contact aec moi pour me dire plus exactement ou trouvez les trucs et tous ce serait sympa


----------



## rok (2 Janvier 2006)

pour ceux qui veulent bien m'aider il y a mon adresse e-mail: rok999@gmail.com


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Je vois que ça galère pas mal ici, je vous propose donc de consulter ce petit tutorial pour bien tout configurer. :rose: 

*PopnPad : Mario Kart DS - Paramètrage WiFi Airport*


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Janvier 2006)

NeMiNgWaY a dit:
			
		

> en fait, mon problme est plus gros que je ne pensais; quand jactive le partage dans l'onglet internet apres avoir rentré une clé wep bien a moi, la ds trouve l'ordi, mais je dois renter l'ip manuellement.Une fois cela fait, je tente une connection, et cette fois la ds me dit (a peu pres)
> "il y a bien un point d'acces, mais impossible d'avoir acces au serveur.étonné je tente de vadrouiller sur le net, et ho! surprise! plus de réseau, et donc plus de connection...
> Quand je désactive le paratge, la ds ne trouve plus le point d'acces, mais mon réseau marche, et donc internetr aussi.
> 
> QUE DOIS_JE FAIRE?




Salut, 

j'espère que cela pourra t'aider un peu mais cette méthode ne marche pas avec une livebox INVENTEL il faut faire qq chose de plus compliqué cherche sur google tu trouveras surement la fameuse solution qui t indiquera comment faire ^^ .  J'espère que tu y arriveras bientot @++  


Bonne Année


----------



## raboulave (30 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai tout bien configuré les paramètres de la Wifi, j'ai entré la clé WEp de mon routeur sur ma DS comme il était demandé pour jouer à Mario Kart DS, mais le test de connexion écheou à chaque fois ! Je sais qu'il faut aussi que j'entre dans mon routeur la clé Mac de ma DS, et pour cela que j'appuie sur un des boutons de mon routeur. Le problème, c'est que mon routeur est tout lisse, avec juste les trous pour brancher les fils ! Comment donc faire pour lui faire rentrer cette foutue clé MAC dans le crâne ? ( pardon, je m'emporte... ^^ ).
P.S : La marque de mon routeur, c'est Netgear. je susi allé sur Netgear.fr, mais il n'y a pas de forum et nulle part on ne parle de Wifi !


----------



## iota (30 Juin 2008)

Salut,

dans la console d'administration de ton routeur, tu as une section qui te permet de saisir les adresses MAC autorisées sur ton réseau Wi-Fi.

@+
iota


----------

